# Green side up!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

All the Moderators are on the patio at the Evanston County Club for the annual UWN Moderator's golf outing.

For some unknown reason Al Hansen goes over to the window and shouts "Green side up". All the Mods laugh and giggle and then continue to swap stories and tell lies.

Suddenly GaryFish runs outside and hollers "Green side up". By this time Treehugnhuntr, GrandpaD are cracking up, spilling their drinks all over the place.

NHS and Huge29 follow GaryFish shouting "Green side up, green side up"

Just then, Petersen and K2Muskie come into the clubhouse and hear all the commotion. K2 asks What's so funny? Why are you guys yelling 'Green side up'?

InvaderZim says:
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Uh&#8230;..wyogoob is out on #1 laying sod!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-_O- 

I like that one!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice


----------

